# ATP Thieves



## GTIRS (Dec 11, 2001)

About three months ago I purchased about $150 worth of parts from ATP and returned them a week later not used and in the original box, I returned the parts due to the fact that things arose and I needed my $ back. Well its January and they have not credited me yet














. they have really bad customer service and I will never buy from them again and I advise everyone to do the same http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1.8T3t04e (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*

wow... ive never had a problem... 
sorry you had a bad experiance with atp ...


----------



## streetpower (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*

Some people hit it good with apt some dont from what I read, me personally ive placed 4 orders everything from ground to overnight and never was missing one thing or had any problems I would shoot them an email or give them a call everyone there has been great to deal with....
sorry you are having such a hard time..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*

so have you talked to them about this, or just come on here and whined ?


----------



## GTIRS (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (TBT-PassatG60)*

Listen pal I am complaining now after 3 months and I am here to state my problem and yes I contacted them 4 times so if thats all u can say than keep ur







trap shut!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*

meh, deleted. not worth it.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*

well your the first person i've heard WHINE about something going wrong.. If you've got a problem deal with them, call them, email them, send them letters in the mail, and if non of that works call the authorites in their area and get them to contact them.. Just because you are having a bad experience with them doesn't mean everyone else is going to. Telling people not to deal with them is really lame







they are known for having awesome service as well as nice deals on their kits.. Some how I doubt this is their fault


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (MunKyBoy)*

Yeah,i have had nothing but good dealings with them.They will even let me haggle on prices.Great bunch of guys man,honestly.They probably just accidentally over looked you or something.I dont think they would want to ruin their rep over 150 bucks


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (MunKyBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MunKyBoy* »_ they are known for having awesome service as well as nice deals on their kits.. Some how I doubt this is their fault









No they arent known for that. Their service is shaky at best, but I think deep down they mean well, they are just busy.
The last time I ordered a part, they did an awesome job by me. The time before, they had $780 of my money from June until early November








Be nice about it, and try to talk to george. Once I got through to him, my situation got solved








I think they are a good company, but they are prolly overwhelmed by orders or something


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (leebro61)*

I'm a dealer for them and its shaky
Luckily I have a very important #, celly!!








If you get a hold of the "right" person its all good.


----------



## GTIRS (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (MunKyBoy)*

This is why I don't bother posting here no one can just state their opinion everyone has to flame everyone else.


----------



## GTIRS (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*

I have spoken to them many times and they always say the same thing ok,ok , but nothing gets done so it ticks me off a bit these are my 2 cents VW owners obvoiusly don't get along so I don't know why I bother wasting my time, talk all the crap all of u want as far as I am concerned this was a waste of time


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*

if you originally paid with a credit card you can just call the credit card company and have the charge reversed.
the flaming in this post is a result of how you presented yourself. We don't know you. You came off as a bit of a jackass, but for all we know you're the exact opposite. enjoy a







, and hopefully ATP takes care of you.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRS* »_This is why I don't bother posting here no one can just state their opinion everyone has to flame everyone else.

*AMEN!!*


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Groundskeeper)*

because 90% of the time people only report half truths. they say they bought something months ago, and never got it. while its true, they dont mention that they changed thier minds about what they wanted 5 times, and it was a custom made part...etc....
not saying this is you, but i see every complaint as a half truth unless details are presented, and you present vauge facts.


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (speed51133!)*

naw i had shiggy dealings with atp..
ordered the wrong part 3 times
sent the wrong downpipe (5 times)
sent the wrong ecu
didnt send me everything
definetly nay


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (sn1puns)*

No problems here yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Yeah,i have had nothing but good dealings with them.They will even let me haggle on prices.Great bunch of guys man,honestly.They probably just accidentally over looked you or something.I dont think they would want to ruin their rep over 150 bucks

I am dealing w/ the same bs and it was about the same amount I ordered it all and called like 2 hours later and emailed them to cancel the order never heard from them tell the other day when they said now 13 days later that it was shiped on the the day i ordered it and that when it gets here send it back to have 15% taken off for a restocking fee they gave me the tracking # yesterday when i called to find out where my parts were cause i paid for the over night shipping. I looked at the tracking # and it says delivered so if i will either get my parts that i dont need nor want now so i can get 15% taken off or sell them and go through that bs







There customer service sucks i have left message after message and never a return call and e mail after email and got one returned. 
I personaly will never do busness w/ them again







. Its not worth the wait or the bs. I have been talking to Chris at C2Motorsport and will recomend him to everyone that i can hes kept his word on getting prices to me and if i have questions he is more then willing to answer anything. I am going to be sending all of the people I know there. I would much rather give my $ to someone that will answer a phone or return an email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Boostedcorrados)*

Neither myself or any of my friends have had issues w/ ATP. Sorry to hear it..


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRS* »_I returned the parts due to the fact that things arose and I needed my $ back.


That's some bull**** anyway,You wanted parts and they supplied you with them.
What are they a bank account? Would you do the same thing to a grocery store?"Hey I just bought this milk,but after thinking about it,I'd really rather get drunk,I wanna return this milk so I can go buy a beer"......... _get outta here with that_ 
IMO they should do what a lot of other places do and just give you credit.nce you spent the money there,the cash is spent.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Hardcore VW)*

I find it hard to beleive you cant talk to anyone to get your money back. I know all of them personally, really well, they are overwellemed with callsa, like 50 calls in 20 min sometimes, I'm not justifing their actions, but I know you can always talk to someone, all the time, but george,(he is the owner, so what do you expect) so I find it really hard to beleive.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (12 SEC ABA)*

Well i ended up getting my parts today so no i am just trying to work out what to do w/ them







now that i dont need them


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_Well i ended up getting my parts today so no i am just trying to work out what to do w/ them







now that i dont need them









Thats your ****** problem. you ordered it so keep


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Boostedcorrados)*

i knew there was more to the story......

you order something, then change your mind about it.
that right there is the red flag. in ANY business, once you spend your money, its up to the company to be GENEROUS to give you something back. your miney is spent man. thier priority is to sell, not to give money back. your not high priority with your 150$ once in a life time purchase. they will get to you, but not ASAP as you want.........
people like to bad mouth businesses for the dumbest reasons. 
and the other guy.....you bought something, then canceled the order at a a few hours later. you paid next day air shipping. what if the ups driver picked up the oder already? what do you expect atp to do aboiut it? want them to drop everything, and the SECOND anyone calls to run around and handle it? maybe paperwork was generated, and delivered to the shipping room, which takes 10 minutes. i mean you have to realise you paid to have a package at your door in like 12 hours, but you want it to be STOPPED and canceled after 2 hours of making the order. if the tracking number says its delivered, thats between you and the shipping company, not with ATP. you cant call an order to be canceled later, and then get mad at ATP for shipping it. its YOUR fault man.


_Modified by speed51133! at 4:38 PM 1-6-2004_


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i knew there was more to the story......

you order something, then change your mind about it.
that right there is the red flag. in ANY business, once you spend your money, its up to the company to be GENEROUS to give you something back. your miney is spent man. thier priority is to sell, not to give money back. your not high priority with your 150$ once in a life time purchase. they will get to you, but not ASAP as you want.........
people like to bad mouth businesses for the dumbest reasons. 
and the other guy.....you bought something, then canceled the order at a a few hours later. you paid next day air shipping. what if the ups driver picked up the oder already? what do you expect atp to do aboiut it? want them to drop everything, and the SECOND anyone calls to run around and handle it? maybe paperwork was generated, and delivered to the shipping room, which takes 10 minutes. i mean you have to realise you paid to have a package at your door in like 12 hours, but you want it to be STOPPED and canceled after 2 hours of making the order. if the tracking number says its delivered, thats between you and the shipping company, not with ATP. you cant call an order to be canceled later, and then get mad at ATP for shipping it. its YOUR fault man.

_Modified by speed51133! at 4:38 PM 1-6-2004_

Well put http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

its only $150


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

sucks to be you


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (12 SEC ABA)*

ya well put... although their customer assistance does suck... i was heading over there to pick up a fuel pump last wednesday and they told me they weren't up to waiting around for me and that i should just come back monday... i was like "dude i live right by you guys... give me a few!".... "Sorry man, we're taking off for the day" . They were planning of taking off by 3pm and i called around 1pm.... haha that sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4cefed (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (AAdontworkx3)*

I have had nothing but bad dealings with ATP. Took 2 months and 3 seperate shipments to recieve my stage II turbo kit. Not including sending back the OBDI stuff that they sent for my OBDII car. Poor customer service when it came to driveability issues. I say http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to ATP, love the car though


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: ATP Thieves (4cefed)*

My experiences with ATP were also bad, the people praising them either live near them and somehow had george sweating and he made sure their ish was done right. I personally talked to the guy like 25 times, had his number in my cell, yadda yadda, i hated dealing with them. They never shipped me ANYTHING on time, my "turbo kit" came incomplete missing a LOT of misc parts, the parts themselves(besides the manifold and DP) were shoddy craftsmanship at best, the piping didn't fit right(you could tell they didnt R&D much), they were hard to get a reach of at times, but the absolute worst part was their chip, at first i used an FPR with stock injectors and their stage 1 chip, HORRIBLE, ran lean as hell, never really felt powerful at all. Then i got red tops with the stage II chips, ran better but still really bad, WAY TOO RICH, and sometimes it would even lean out. I had the chip changed multiple times, never ran right. 
People who live near them seem to have better experiences, i guess cause they don't want a bad rep of them spreading locally.
But whatever, i wont ever buy from them again, i'm just letting people know, be carefull with ATP.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTI RB)*

Im in NY and ive never had a problem with ATP. I dont even know George. Ive ordered everything under the sun and got it on time.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

ive also ordered everything under the sun from them, on many different days, and dealt with all the guys.
i can not praise them enough. i think they had the BEST customer service, and i dealt with many other vw retailers.
BUT, the instalation instructions do suck, and i did have to use my brain to get things to work. i think the problem comes when you get some guy who doesnt have a clue on how to fix cars, or to build fast cars, and he just wants atp to "make it happen" with a 100% turn key solution. and atp is NOT the answer for that guy. they said it countless times that they were not into selling compete kits, but people BEGGED them to do it, and so it begain.....


----------



## ForcefedVR6 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (speed51133!)*

ATP emplyees http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Never had a problem and live 600 miles away.


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

ive had no probs, and i live in Europe


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Their service is shaky at best, but I think deep down they mean well, they are just busy.
I think they are a good company, but they are probably overwhelmed by orders or something









I feel the same way, but if you get ahold of the right person ... it's all good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Try to talk to George.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_ i think the problem comes when you get some guy who doesnt have a clue on how to fix cars, or to build fast cars, and he just wants atp to "make it happen" with a 100% turn key solution. and atp is NOT the answer for that guy. they said it countless times that they were not into selling compete kits, but people BEGGED them to do it, and so it begain.....

This nails it right there


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Bad Habit)*

who hasnt gotten screwed by ATP....come on now. my issues are STILL not resolved!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1125164








never again KILLA WHERE YOU AT! turbos are gonna come from him for now on!


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_who hasnt gotten screwed by ATP....come on now. my issues are STILL not resolved!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1125164








never again KILLA WHERE YOU AT! turbos are gonna come from him for now on!

Deal with It. Their are so many bi**** on this site that I know do research fore they buy ther stuff. YOu guys know what ATP is all about, but you still choose to purchase form them. It's a turbo kit, not and intake, it complex.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: ATP Thieves (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_who hasnt gotten screwed by ATP....come on now. my issues are STILL not resolved!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1125164








never again KILLA WHERE YOU AT! turbos are gonna come from him for now on!


I never got screwed by ATP, and ordered stuff from them a bunch of times. I have a cell # of someone important there too, which doesnt hurt.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: ATP Thieves (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_
Deal with It. Their are so many bi**** on this site that I know do research fore they buy ther stuff. YOu guys know what ATP is all about, but you still choose to purchase form them. It's a turbo kit, not and intake, it complex.









i am well aware of that tiger. but "intakes" dont blow with under 1000 miles on them, unlike my atp turbo. and the downpipe is so poorly designed that it pulled the studs right out of the wastegate swingvalve. so i added a flex, but the turbo blew a day later. ATP IS A JOKE!








and please speak english next time, whatever you are typing isn't. its quite confusing actually


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
I never got screwed by ATP, and ordered stuff from them a bunch of times. 

Me too. I order stuff from them at least every other week with no problem's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I guess you cant please everyone


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_
i am well aware of that tiger. but "intakes" dont blow with under 1000 miles on them, unlike my atp turbo. and the downpipe is so poorly designed that it pulled the studs right out of the wastegate swingvalve. so i added a flex, but the turbo blew a day later. ATP IS A JOKE!








and please speak english next time, whatever you are typing isn't. its quite confusing actually









YOUR A FU**** JOKE. andI dont give a fu** what you think about my writing, All I'm saying is there are a lot of bit*** on this forum,. So the down pipe pulled studs off the turbo, **** I think it happens to all of us.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (12 SEC ABA)*

Come on guy's. Why are we arguing over something so stupid. It is clear that not everyone get's shafted by ATP. I mean god, we cant have a thread in here without the bickering like a bunch of babies. Whoever started the thread had a valid complaint but this isnt the place obviously. Like the wiseman once said _Can we just all get along_ *Rodney king* 
Dreadz


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: ATP Thieves (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_ Like the wiseman once said _Can we just all get along_ *Rodney king* 

That's TOOOO funny, seeing wise man and Rodney King in the same sentence.


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

you read this ish man and you have to laugh.... Its not ATP's fault a turbo goes bad, its not ATP's fault people try put manifolds upside down... and if there is a bolt missing well I dont know about everyone else but we have these stores here called hardware stores... they usually have that stuff. the price ATP charges for the parts they produce, and trying to try to satisfy the lazy people who want everything now cheap and dont want to get dirty, who cares if you are missing a bolt? This isnt an easy or cheap hobby, it isnt for everyone.. so maybe if your one of those people who sit on here and whine and complain maybe you should try horse back riding or quilting... it gets old... 
They dont make 2 molds for their manifolds 1 good one that fits and 1 that wont fit, then thro them all in a bin and randomly send them out... I have the same 20v mani as everyone else so do my friends and ya know what they fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLACK JEFF (Jan 20, 2003)

i have baught plenty of stuff from ATP on several different occasions. every once in a while i can't get in touch or they forget things, but they have a business and they are human. they make mistakes and i'm sure are very busy. and they always solve the problems quickly and professionally
Jeff


----------



## KrazyHorse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*

I have a few problems with ATP. I ordered some parts for my turbo project from them and my downpipe was backordered. I got everything else, so I was not worried. No biggie, right? It happens. Well after a month I gave them a call, still backordered. Three months later, another call (all long distance I might add), STILL on backorder. After SIX MONTHS I call again, guess what? "Sorry, that part is backordered." 
I cancelled my order for good and no problems since. I won't deal with ATP.


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (KrazyHorse)*

I like the signature ... Hondas suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
BTW which DP was back ordered? I'm kinda going through that right now.


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (PhatDub20v)*

I have had no problems with atp so far... but i ordered what i wanted.


----------



## KrazyHorse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (PhatDub20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatDub20v* »_BTW which DP was back ordered? I'm kinda going through that right now.









It was the A1 DP. I ordered it because I didn't have the time to weld my own. Getting all the parts, check the measurements, double checking everything, weld it all together. For $150, that was worth the time I would save. I finally got so fed up, I just did it myself.
When I spoke to ATP on the phone, they were helpful and polite. I just think they need to get somethings worked out first. I might buy from ATP in the future, but there better be 10 good posts for ever bad one, ya know?
I hope that you get your downpipe and have a good experiance!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the ride you are building!


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (sick01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sick01* »_you read this ish man and you have to laugh.... Its not ATP's fault a turbo goes bad, its not ATP's fault people try put manifolds upside down... and if there is a bolt missing well I dont know about everyone else but we have these stores here called hardware stores... they usually have that stuff. the price ATP charges for the parts they produce, and trying to try to satisfy the lazy people who want everything now cheap and dont want to get dirty, who cares if you are missing a bolt? This isnt an easy or cheap hobby, it isnt for everyone.. so maybe if your one of those people who sit on here and whine and complain maybe you should try horse back riding or quilting... it gets old... 
They dont make 2 molds for their manifolds 1 good one that fits and 1 that wont fit, then thro them all in a bin and randomly send them out... I have the same 20v mani as everyone else so do my friends and ya know what they fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


AMEN


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: ATP Thieves (turbojeta3)*

its not atps fault a turbo goes bad with less than 1000 miles on it in a month, or so, but the should damn well get it taken care of and swap it out and send the defective back to garrett asap. not avoid phone calls for weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (VW1990CORRADO)*

I'm in the middle of installing an ATP g60 turbo kit on a customer's car. Absolutely the worst-engineered piece of sh*t I've ever had the displeasure to be involved with.








I think it would've been easier for us to build up the kit from scratch. Believe me,next time we will,if there is a next time.
Do you think it'd be too much trouble for ATP to actually do a test install for their kits *BEFORE* they put it on the market? You know,to make sure it halfway fits?


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (vr6swap)*

I have installed 5 ATP Corrado kits,what are you having a hard time with?? If you are using PG block,you have to notch the engine mount bracket so the oil line will not kink or crush,and it is HARD to put the turbo manifold on ,but put it on then the turbo (of course)and don't use their chip,they always ran better with the 02 unplugged on stock chip.............and yes the tubing will vibrate in the head,just the way it goes.............. and use the small turbonetics wastegate actuator,the big Garret one WILL NOT fit,it will hit the motor mount.The small silver turbonetics one will fit!!


_Modified by Holy Piston at 6:08 AM 1-17-2004_


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Holy Piston)*

Yeah,there corrado kits are a breeze i thought.I guess everyone wants a true bolt-on but it will never happen


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Yeah,there corrado kits are a breeze i thought.I guess everyone wants a true bolt-on but it will never happen

Yup,these are the people that 5 years ago,would've never thought of turbocharging a VW.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (Hardcore VW)*

Well i never EVER bought a turbo kit. Everything is made from scratch from the exaust mani to the DP. Also, i just ordered a butt load of sh!t from ATP with no prob's wut so ever. Ordered it on Tues., here on fri.


















_Modified by I Wuz BottlFedG60 at 3:23 PM 1-17-2004_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

I also have ordered alot from ATP with quick shipping considering I live in MD. One problem I have run into was there Return line/ Oil pan. I will defenetley be doing this custom in the future. Its easier to take an existing pan, buy a fitting and have it welded on at whatever angle you like. Than buy a return line to the exact length necessary. Well maybe not easier but it will fit much better. Beleive it or not Home Depot/Lowes can remedy almost any little parts you could need. Just takes a little searching.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_

I never got screwed by ATP, and ordered stuff from them a bunch of times. I have a cell # of someone important there too, which doesnt hurt.









Thats funny. Try calling that phone and tell me if you get a answer.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_I also have ordered alot from ATP with quick shipping considering I live in MD. One problem I have run into was there Return line/ Oil pan. I will defenetley be doing this custom in the future. Its easier to take an existing pan, buy a fitting and have it welded on at whatever angle you like. Than buy a return line to the exact length necessary. Well maybe not easier but it will fit much better. Beleive it or not Home Depot/Lowes can remedy almost any little parts you could need. Just takes a little searching. 

That's wut i alway's do when it comes to return line. 
10AN Aerpquip socketless hose (Bought from Jegs)
















and fittings....


----------



## dallas16v (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (50CENT)*

I just go down there, but I have had other Q's with them and I think they try to help out everone they can, even when dynoing a car. Getting the chance to talk to someone would be your best bet in this situation than getting mad on the net. If you don't have success with the phone, use the e-mail with high importance or what ever to get their attention. Don't give up, and be nice not an as*. You might get a break. You also get what you paid for...


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_
Thats funny. Try calling that phone and tell me if you get a answer. 

Thats what I saying, he never answers his cell either. lol


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_
Thats what I saying, he never answers his cell either. lol

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ATP Thieves (GTIRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRS* »_About three months ago I purchased about $150 worth of parts from ATP and returned them a week later not used and in the original box, I returned the parts due to the fact that things arose and I needed my $ back. Well its January and they have not credited me yet














. they have really bad customer service and I will never buy from them again and I advise everyone to do the same http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








when i called i wanted to know the depth of the 20V manifold, cuz i wasnt sure it would clear my firewall and the man on the phone ran back to measure it for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif his name was "Su" i think 



_Modified by Rippinralf at 10:27 AM 1-20-2004_


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: ATP Thieves (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_Do you think it'd be too much trouble for ATP to actually do a test install for their kits *BEFORE* they put it on the market? You know,to make sure it halfway fits?

I've felt your pain ... a few times. As I'm sure you know, anything aftermarket isn't gonna fit like the factory ... even if this "MADE FOR THE CAR."
BTW, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for rarely getting an anwser on that cell #, or getting a call back. And to think, I've spent well over $8k at ATP to this date, oh well, whatcha gonna do except DIY.


----------



## asinryan (Jul 3, 2003)

#1 Lesson in Life
-once the money leaves your hand, that hardest part is getting it back.


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (ALLMOTORtt20)*

i have always had good dealings with atp...this is my 3rd car with there manifold and some other stuff on it ..i have never had a bad fitment problem.the 1st kit we had was from the 1st production run of the atp manifolds(for an 8v) i believe and that one is still holding up on a freinds car..obviosly they dont flow to bad either i think im one of the fastest vw street cars period and i beilive im the fastest street leagal 8v [email protected] without nos ...im spraying 75 now hopefully mid tens here i come...
hey my 1st install was a pain its called LEARNING CURVE it gets easier as you stop sucking as a mechanich.....DOH!!!!


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*

Good luck on 10's man,you ARE there..............as for ATP,I ordered a intercooler Tue,came here today,Thur. not bad...............the main thing I recommend is "don't just order stuff",ALWAYS ask if they have it in stock or if it needs back ordering,if they say it IS NOT in stock,WAIT!tell them what you want,and call them every week and ask them if they have it yet ,or ask them when they expect them in,and if you call and they HAVE IT,THEN ORDER!!It is easier and does'nt "feel as long" because you have'nt sent them $$$$ 3 weeks/2 mo. ago waiting for a part..................... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIRS (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: ATP Thieves (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i knew there was more to the story......

you order something, then change your mind about it.
that right there is the red flag. in ANY business, once you spend your money, its up to the company to be GENEROUS to give you something back. your miney is spent man. thier priority is to sell, not to give money back. your not high priority with your 150$ once in a life time purchase. they will get to you, but not ASAP as you want.........
people like to bad mouth businesses for the dumbest reasons. 
and the other guy.....you bought something, then canceled the order at a a few hours later. you paid next day air shipping. what if the ups driver picked up the oder already? what do you expect atp to do aboiut it? want them to drop everything, and the SECOND anyone calls to run around and handle it? maybe paperwork was generated, and delivered to the shipping room, which takes 10 minutes. i mean you have to realise you paid to have a package at your door in like 12 hours, but you want it to be STOPPED and canceled after 2 hours of making the order. if the tracking number says its delivered, thats between you and the shipping company, not with ATP. you cant call an order to be canceled later, and then get mad at ATP for shipping it. its YOUR fault man.







i]Modified by speed51133! at 4:38 PM 1-6-2004
Guys like this are why I don't waste my time posting anyhthing anymore as far as I am concerned


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: ATP Thieves (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_
Thats funny. Try calling that phone and tell me if you get a answer. 

It's true he doesnt answer much, but i get a call back within a day, there isnt anything i need in a rush from them anyway, so it doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## farfromjapin (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrveedubuk* »_its only $150

isht man, i would shave my buthole with hedge clippers for 150 bucks


----------

